# best pigeon???



## kakuma (Mar 18, 2006)

i like carrier pigeons


----------



## anfield (Mar 19, 2006)

Big fan of the Black Check Cock - yank bird in the First World War. Don't type it into Google though - u won't find pigeons.


----------



## kakuma (Mar 19, 2006)

old bloke across the way from me used to have a shed full of pigeons

southeners find it funny


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2006)

Shoot them all in the face.


----------



## kakuma (Mar 19, 2006)

how would i send telegrams?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> how would i send telegrams?



You would telegram them. It's the pigeon post I would worry about.


----------



## kakuma (Mar 19, 2006)

true

where have you been all my life??


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2006)

I've been right here in my pants all along, you just didn't look.


----------



## kakuma (Mar 19, 2006)

it WAS you!!!!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Mar 19, 2006)

I saw one once.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow really? You saw a real live pigeon!!


----------



## Addy (Mar 19, 2006)

Belgians tend to breed some of the most competetive racing pigeons.

I dont know why i know that, but i do.   

www.cockracing.com


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2006)

Addy said:
			
		

> www.cockracing.com



I am NOT clicking on that!


----------



## Addy (Mar 19, 2006)

hahha
its online virtual racing 
I'm currently betting 1,000000 on a race, i own 2 cocks, one of which races tommorow and I'm on the first page of the leaderboard (for ££££) (once my bet comes in  )

Come join in the fun, its much more humane that cockfighting


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 19, 2006)

Pie


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2006)

Addy said:
			
		

> hahha
> its online virtual racing
> I'm currently betting 1,000000 on a race, i own 2 cocks, one of which races tommorow and I'm on the first page of the leaderboard (for ££££) (once my bet comes in  )
> 
> Come join in the fun, its much more humane that cockfighting



You can keep your cocks to yourself.


----------



## Addy (Mar 19, 2006)

pffft, your just scared of the challenge


----------



## crass_kitten (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm scared of pigeons.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 20, 2006)

Addy said:
			
		

> pffft, your just scared of the challenge



No I'm scared of any cocks that are not my own.


----------



## Addy (Mar 20, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> No I'm scared of any cocks that are not my own.


Do you own a bantam then?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 20, 2006)

Addy said:
			
		

> Do you own a bantam then?



A bantam weight cock? Mine is super double heavy weight.


----------



## Addy (Mar 20, 2006)

Does that mean you have a big right arm to lift it?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 20, 2006)

Addy said:
			
		

> Does that mean you have a big right arm to lift it?



I don't like where this is going.


----------



## Hunty05 (Mar 24, 2006)

my grandad had a pigeon, then he died.


----------



## kakuma (Mar 24, 2006)

what happened to the pigeon?


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 24, 2006)

Best pigeon?

That one that Dastardly and Mutley used to chase.


----------



## Hunty05 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> what happened to the pigeon?



my grandad burried him.


----------



## kakuma (Mar 24, 2006)

pigeons would be pretty tricky zombies


----------



## Hunty05 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> pigeons would be pretty tricky zombies



so would grandads.


----------



## kakuma (Mar 24, 2006)

nah

zombies are grandads anyway

but on the other hand, that could be their strength


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 24, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> pigeons would be pretty tricky zombies



Would a zombie pigeon move fast enough to fly


----------



## Hunty05 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> nah
> 
> zombies are grandads anyway
> 
> but on the other hand, that could be their strength



yeah but pigeons cant take their teeth out and pull scary faces like grandads could...

mind you, a zombie with no teeth wouldnt be much of a problem.


----------



## kakuma (Mar 24, 2006)

this really needs to go in the philosophy forum


----------



## Hunty05 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> this really needs to go in the philosophy forum



nah, since its such a hot topic i vote for a "zombie pigeon vs zombie grandad" forum....

in which we can discuss all topics regarding zombie pigeons/zombie grandads...

btw if you never see baby pigeons, then baby zombie pigeons would have the great advantage on being able to sneak up on you.

*makes mental note to watch out for baby zombie pigeons*


----------



## kakuma (Mar 24, 2006)

you really need to go to  www.thecoolestthingever.co.uk for this kind of debate


----------



## Hunty05 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> you really need to go to  www.thecoolestthingever.co.uk for this kind of debate



done and done..


----------



## kakuma (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Lava (Mar 24, 2006)

My uncle used to keep pigeons. He's not even Northern.


----------



## Mungy (Mar 26, 2006)

my neighbour keeps pigeons. i keep chickens.


----------



## citygirl (Mar 26, 2006)

Addy said:
			
		

> Do you own a bantam then?



we need a new investor, then he could own a whole _bunch_ of 'em


----------



## kakuma (Mar 26, 2006)

my family used to have bantams, they lay shit little eggs and they are louder than normal chickens

they all got 'put down' one morning by my brother


----------

